# Getting back in the hobby again



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

I am an old reloader from about 20 years ago. I ran all Lyman, RCBS, Lee, Dillon presses and did well with all reloading pistol ammo.
I am now going back into reloading as a hobby, and will only reload ammo for two different calibers, .243 and the 7MM-08.
I am not sure at this point what is good or bad on the market as far as kits go.
Can anyone give any opinions or advise as to what I should look at and what I should look away from?
I will also need a little help with the rifle dies. I see there are short, long, full size and neck sizer dies.
Any help here would also be appreciated.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I think the RCBS Master reloading Kit is a good one, but I'm sure the others are very good as well. Full length sizing dies are versatile and can be used to neck size as well. The only other type of die would be a small base, for semi-auto's. There was some good discussion here.
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... ding+press
Burl


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

I use RCBS and my father uses RCBS and the number of rounds made between these 2 presses and the 30 some RCBS dies we own is far too many to count. I have full confidence in all their reloading equipment its all I use. I own there electronic scale/dispencer, case trimmer, hand primming tool, and electronic case prep station. All flawless thus far.


----------

